# About.com- Can Anxiety and Stress Cause Diarrhea?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Although stress-related diarrhea happens to a lot of people, the very nature of the problem is such that people do not talk about it. This lack of conversation can lead to a lot of unnecessary worry about what is happening. The following article discuss the relationship between stress and anxiety. Learn why it happens, and more importantly, what can be done about it:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

